# Deleting Posts



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Is there a way to delete my responses? If I post a response and change my mind, can I delete it?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

No you cannot delete posts or threads because it causes “holes” in the database. You can edit your post and blank all text and replace it with an “x” (a post needs at least one character) and hope no one quoted you. 

Many members of TAM are unhappy with this choice of Verticalscope.


----------

